# Summer loans?



## nievex (21 January 2018)

My friend wants to loan a horse for the summer to event on but she doesn't know where to start looking to find one, any suggestions?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (22 January 2018)

Facebook is probably your best bet, but would guess that there won't be many opportunities around for people to loan just for summer. Personally summer makes up for all the cold and wet days spent schooling/riding during winter so there's no way I'd be looking to share my horse in the summer when the evenings are lighter and the weather is (hopefully) nicer.


----------



## Theocat (22 January 2018)

Horses which are fit, schooled and ready to go eventing don't tend to come up for loan at the start of the summer, and certainly won't need to be advertised even if they do.

Out of curiosity, why only a summer loan?


----------



## Leo Walker (23 January 2018)

Unless shes a very gifted rider I cant see anyone handing over their fit and ready to go event horse to be hammered all summer and then handed back!


----------

